# inhibin b



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Girls

Does anyone know how reliable this test is for ovarian reserve, I've been told it is no more accurate than FSH  - any ideas?


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi I posted this on another thread yesterday.. a bit about Inhibine B
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62472.msg938148#msg938148

I think that even when they do test for it they look at the whole picture not just one test.
bonnie


----------

